# o2 sensors



## grego67 (Jul 18, 2012)

i have to get my car smogged i have a 01 maxima with 190,000 miles, this bad boy is trucking lol. anyways i need o2 sensors to replace mine cause my check engine light is on and that the issue. the two i need are (h02s1-b2 front o2 sensor b2 blue) and (h02s2-b2 rear o2 sensor b2 red) i dont know where to find these online but i know they dont cost what there wanting in napa auto parts. i would greatly appreciate the help the sites i tried the numbers dont match up


----------

